# Black Fork Bottoms



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Black Fork Bottoms near Ashland this season? I was wondering if it was even worth trying to get a permit and try hunting there because it's only 128 acres. And is it in the north or south zone?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Was down there for the first part of the season once, migration wasn't even started so the only thing we saw were a dozen woodies, a drake mallard, and a drake bufflehead. It looks like a nice area that could produce some numbers.Think its north zone but double check.


----------

